# 07K 906 032 CH Pinout



## jawilson15 (Jun 5, 2016)

I am looking for a pinout of a 2.5L ecu out of a 2009 VW New Beetle. The ecu part number is 07K 906 032 CH. This ecu supports CAN which is why i am setting up a test bench. I have been scouring google for one. Any help that you guys could give would be appreciated. I am trying to avoid having to buy a manual. Thanks in advance.


----------

